# Sawmills?



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a custom sawmill in the St. Louis metro area, preferably in IL? I've looked into the sites referred in Daren's site, but I haven't found anything close. I'll keep looking, but I just thought I'd ask too. Just PM me.
Thanks


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Did you try wood finder? that's how I found mine. Lumber logs LLC is 4 miles from st. louis according to that.


----------



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know a guy in Kansas, Illinois, is that close?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know of him and he's about 2 hours away. I only have small logs and multiple trips wouldn't make the whole thing worth it. As it turns out the guy I use to go to, but had his circle mill burn down about 5 years ago, has since restarted with a band mill. He's close and I can use his equipment to unload, so it's flexible. Thanks to all who has responded though. I thought I was in a bind.


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

How about Lewis and Clark Sawmill on Rt.367 Near Alton


----------

